# AMD E1-1500 benchmark

## ago

Hello,

is very probably that I will buy a notebook that have the E1-1500. If someone has this cpu I'd like to know some benchmarks, in particular:

```
time MAKEOPTS="-j2" emerge -q1O gcc
```

 and if you have kde, something like: 

```
time MAKEOPTS="-j2" emerge -q1O kdelibs
```

If you have another big package that respects the parallelization is fine.

Thanks in advance.

----------

## chithanh

The E1-1500 is a dual core Bobcat at 1.5 GHz, so its perfomance will be slightly slower than the 1.6 GHz E-350. Of these, many are around and performance numbers are well known.

For a notebook I'd rather choose something with a Kabini (E1-2500, A6-1450 or A4-5000) which supports AVX and AES-NI.

----------

## keet

My laptop has an E-450.  http://www.cpubenchmark.net rates mine as slightly faster that the one that you are considering.  With 4GB of R.A.M., a solid-state hard drive, and portage mounted over N.F.S., Genlop says that it took 1 hour and 54 minutes to compile sys-devel/gcc-4.7.3-r1, 4 hours and 16 minutes for www-client/chromium-30.0.1599.101, and 8 hours and one minute for app-office/libreoffice-4.1.2.3.

----------

## Jaglover

I personally expect long battery life from a notebook, not performance. For compiling on my notebook I use distcc.

----------

## keet

I have never been able to make distcc work, unfortunately.  I'm not sure whether it's strict firewall policies, a configuration problem, or both.  I just set my computers to update overnight, and they're done by morning.

----------

## rudregues

If it helps:

I have a AMD E-350:

3h30min to compile firefox

8h30min to compile chromium

6h30min to compile libreoffice (excluding gtk USE flag)

8h00min to compile libreoffice (including gtk USE flag)

I think for gcc it takes nearly 3h30min

RAM: 2x2GB DDR3 (no dual channel sadly)

Obs.: no SSD here, just the good, old and slow HDD haha

 *keet wrote:*   

> I have never been able to make distcc work, unfortunately.

  I know that feel bro

----------

